# dog food



## aswinragh

hai friends,

One of my friend told me that, we can give the dog supplement also for pigeon.'Pedigree' is a good dog food can we give it to pigeons with its feed ? 



thanks


----------



## Charis

Pigeons are by nature vegetarian...dogs are not. Dog food is for dog, not pigeons. I don't think you would feed your dog pigeon seed.
In an emergency, some will suggest using soaked dry dog food has hand feeding. I would use it if I had nothing else but only as a one time thing until I could get a more appropriate food.


----------



## John_D

Never heard of that as a regular part of feeding 

I cannot imagine why anybody would do that when a proper pigeon feed - or pellets, I guess - supplies their dietary needs.

It is sometimes suggested that rescued squabs can be given soaked dog biscuits, puppy chow or whatever one calls it, as a _temporary_ food. Is that maybe what the person was referring to?


----------



## rpalmer

Don't feed you pigeon dog food. ... You can (_secret being reveled_) feed a small amount of cat food while they are in their moult. The reason is this, which is going to start an argument, .... Birds need amino acid to grow good feathers. Too many people think this comes from protein. They are only partly right. The protein that has the most useable amino acid comes from meat. Not corn or peanuts or any other grain or seed. Meat. So a little cat food during the molt will help. But I'm sure someone will feed all cat food to do even better since a little is good and really mess up their birds if not kill them.


----------



## whiteroller123

Usually when people give dog food to their pigeons, its for emergencies only like what Charis mentioned earlier. They'll blend/mix the dog food with some water and other supplies. But it is not okay to give it to them on a regular bases!!!!


----------



## spirit wings

I have heard of giving the smaller kibble puppy food to breeding pairs for the protein and vitamin content..as a suppliment only in a seperate croc..


----------



## loftkeeper

I Was Going To Say I Know A Guy That Feeds His Homers Cheap Dog Food And They Free Fly And Raise Pretty Well. Looking At The Feed Label It Does Have A Lot Of Grain And By Products


----------



## sreeshs

There are even debates that Pedigree itself is not that good for dogs as regular food
You can always have wheat as emergency food, which village in India does not have wheat ???


----------



## Skyeking

sreeshs said:


> There are even debates that Pedigree itself is not that good for dogs as regular food


Pedigree is not a good dog food as it is full of grains and additives. Dogs should eat grain free, like Orijen or raw diet.


----------



## USA4thewin

Skyeking said:


> Pedigree is not a good dog food as it is full of grains and additives. Dogs should eat grain free, like Orijen or raw diet.


Taste of the wild for my dog used to be innova all grain free.

I can understand why people would use pedigree dog food as a pigeon supplement heck I might even try to mix it in with seeds as its first ingredient is corn more grains and some byproduct that no one seems to know where it came from or what it really is. some so called dog food on the shelves should not be sold as dog food.


----------



## spirit wings

I know this is an old thread from July 2011, and this is off topic.. but about the dog food in general here is a link to some good info about each brand of feed..some so called high brands are not as good as one would think and visa versa... every dog is different and some do well on the no grain diets...some dont... mine get upset digestive problems on the one's metioned ..so I went through the list and found a cost effective high quality food to feed my 5 dogs that doesn not break the bank but they do very well on it. here is the link... enjoy!

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/


----------



## Crazy Pete

and some byproduct that no one seems to know where it came from or what it really is

It should read animal byproduct, that is all the parts of beef or pork that you don't see on the shelf at the grocery store. So there really is meat in it, just not stuff people would eat.
Dave


----------



## rpalmer

Crazy Pete said:


> and some byproduct that no one seems to know where it came from or what it really is
> 
> It should read animal byproduct, that is all the parts of beef or pork that you don't see on the shelf at the grocery store. So there really is meat in it, just not stuff people would eat.
> Dave


Animal byproduct also includes chicken droppings.


----------



## Jay3

rpalmer said:


> Animal byproduct also includes chicken droppings.



Well that's gross. How do you know that?


----------



## spirit wings

perhaps you all should read the link..it goes into detail about what is in dog feed... for pedigree chicken and rice dry here what is in it. all this is on the site..brands are in alphabetical order

Ingredients: Ground whole corn, meat and bone meal, corn gluten meal, chicken by-product meal, animal fat (preserved with BHA/BHT), wheat flour, chicken, rice, dried whole peas, dried beet pulp, wheat mill run, natural flavor, salt, potassium chloride, carrot powder, caramel color, vegetable oil (source of linoleic acid), vitamins (choline chloride, dl-alpha tocopherol acetate [source of vitamin E], l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate [source of vitamin C], vitamin B12 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement [vitamin B2], thiamine mononitrate [vitamin B1], biotin, vitamin D3 supplement), salt, minerals (zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, potassium iodide), added fd&c and lake colors (yellow 6, blue 2, red 40, yellow 5)


----------



## MaryOfExeter

My ducks and chickens LOVEEEEEE to eat my dog's food. And my dog has eaten the scratch feed before (although I lhave no idea WHY but she did. I think it was the poop that interested her, LOL).


----------



## re lee

guess feeding dry dog food would not hurt. WHY. Because back in the mid 1990s I met a person who had 500 pair of cocketiels And he told be he learned to feed dryed dog food to his birds. 1 it was chep feed for hime 2 when he raised young they grew fast and well He would soak it to get it soft and the birds did rathere well on it. HE suppplied many stores and outlets with young cockatiels. AND mad ealot of money selling them. Not that I would have used it But I guess pigeon have ate worse And look at all the wild birds that empty your dog bowl. they love. Starlins, crackles ect


----------



## Crazy Pete

rpalmer said:


> Animal byproduct also includes chicken droppings.


I was being nice, didn't want to make it sound too grose.
Dave


----------



## old*cowboy

I feed a mix that a coop near OKC mixes. It is origanaly mixed for gamecocks. I feed it to my chickens and pigeons. It has several diffarant grains, calf manna, and a small size dog food in it. Pigeons are notourious for being picky eaters. If they did not like or need it, I figure they wouldnt eat it. They clean it all up and do good on it.


----------



## re lee

Calf mana back in the day would sure let those young birds grow And come out of the nest rather good sized. I used it some in the 70s As a supplement when breeding. Along with old horse mineral also. Which today red cell rather takes the place.


----------



## old*cowboy

Now that you mention it, this gamecock mix has red cell also. It has a real sweet smell. The birds love it.


----------



## Print Tippler

old*cowboy said:


> Pigeons are notourious for being picky eaters. If they did not like or need it, I figure they wouldnt eat it.


Tell that to the pigeons in the city which will eat pretty much any food. What they eat depends on how desperate they are.


----------



## Wayne Johnson

I've always wondered if it included feathers?
I know feet can be used to make Jello. That is why Vegans dont eat jello.


----------



## Jay3

Apparently they normally use cows and pigs. 

Depending on what type of Jello you make the ingredients might change but they all have Gelatin, a colorless, tasteless, translucent, protein substance derived from collagen, which is a natural protein present in the connective tissues, bones and skins of animals, usually cows and pigs.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_ingredients_in_jello


----------



## honeyrobber

Like others have said dog foods vary alot. Most of the cheap ones have corn as its main ingredient. I used to show chickens and fed them alot of pedigree lamb and rice puppy chow. It works wonders during the moult and also helps maintain a nice luster to the feathers as alot of the shows around here are fall fair time(Aug 15-Sept.). The earlier shows the birds were either not moulting yet or in the middle of the moult making it hard to find well feathered birds. The added ammino acids can induce the moult by a small amount of time in chickens. I started feeding some dog food mid July to some cages to induce these to moult faster. Other cages were held off on feeding dog food until the shows started in mid Aug.. I always placed well and won alot of first places just never best of shows. They never place a Game over layers/meat producing chickens. We currently raise BB reds but I have not shown any in a few years.

I think a small amount would be good for pigeons. The chicken meal is normally all the innards ground up and dried. It does contain poop but not dropping out of the coops. I have not raised dogs for so many years I have no idea which feed would be the best and maybe cat food would be better. I have added cat food to my parrots diet but they would not eat it. I used cat food because we had a cat(kids cat now living with their mother) and it had added omega 3 oils which may even be better for the birds.


----------



## re lee

you know when you talk about cat food. Back in the early to mid 1980s On the news It showed how some elderly people were eating canned cat food to get by Because they did not have enough money to buy enough groceries. SAD that they had to do that. But I sure remember seeing it on the news.


----------



## orock

I will stick to bird feed for the birds.


----------



## USA4thewin

orock said:


> I will stick to bird feed for the birds.


aahhh those ideas are out of the window thanks to 21st century corporations, GMO's are all over the place not even your strawberries are what they really are 

Either way I do believe that cheap brand of dry dog food can be beneficial to pigeons, this is based on looking at the ingredient list and making a hypothesis.


----------



## honeyrobber

Most french fries sold are made of GMO potatoes to make them where bugs can not eat the leaves of the pants. All animal feed corn grown that I know of is GMO so it cen be sprayed with round up to kill all other plants(weeds) along with other things done to it for higher yeilds. Now the popcorn so far is still natural around here. I am sure the commercial popcorn companies are working on it though.

I do believe that a little dog food at the right time would be good for pigeons I would not put some in the mix year round. I now have all my pigeons eating later crumble made for laying hens. No need for grit or calcium when it is a large part of their diet. This product is made to be the only feed for laying hens in hen houses.


----------



## Rosielee

aswinragh said:


> hai friends,
> 
> One of my friend told me that, we can give the dog supplement also for pigeon.'Pedigree' is a good dog food can we give it to pigeons with its feed ?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


I have found a 2 week old pigeon, it is Bank Holiday Monday due to the Queen's funeral, shops are shut. I cannot get any special food for it, can I give it crushed dog biscuits and water?


----------



## Marina B

Rosielee said:


> I have found a 2 week old pigeon, it is Bank Holiday Monday due to the Queen's funeral, shops are shut. I cannot get any special food for it, can I give it crushed dog biscuits and water?


Can you get a bag of frozen green peas? Defrost in warm water, remove the skins and blend till it forms a puree. This will be a better option. In an emergency, you can feed soaked dogfood. Also make a puree from this. Also remember that there should be plenty of droppings inbetween feedings.


----------

